
Apple Combo Power Adapter Could Charge Mac, iPad Simultaneously - digiwizard
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/apple_combo_power_adapter_could_charge_mac_ipad_simultaneously/
======
dholowiski
Uh Oh, these guys are in trouble <http://twelvesouth.com/products/plugbug/>

